# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > آموزش: نصب دات نت 1.1 بر روی windows 7

## cardano7

سلام
من امروز برای نصب برنامه ی notefolio creator بیچاره شدم. میگفت دات نت 1.1 نیاز داره. در حالی که من دات نت 4 را روی win7 داشتم. به سایت مایکروسافت سری زدم و دات نت 1.1 را دانلود کردم اما نصب نمیشد.
بعد از کلی جستجو جواب را در این لینک پیدا کردم.
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/astebner/arc...8/8904493.aspx

راهش اینه که با قبل نصب با نرم افزاری به نام 
.NET Framework Cleanup
برنامه های زاید(NET Framework ) از قبل نصب شده را پاک کنیم.

از اونجایی که در اکثر فروم هایی که دیدم جواب این مسئله داده نشده یا راهنمایی های غلط شده، و گفتم شاید مشکل یک عده ی دیگه هم باشه، این پیام را اینجا گذاشتم تا قابل سرچ باشه.

----------

